# Illinois SE requirements



## kozarrat (Apr 20, 2012)

If and when I do pass the SE exam, I would like to try to get an Illinois SE license through comity. I can't seem to find the requirements (education/expericence) for doing this. Can anyone tell me or point me in the right direction?

In addition I would appreciate your input greatly if you know how Illinois treats the following:

1. Credits for foreign / foreign ABET / ABET degrees.

NY state only grants 6 credits for my foreign ABET undergrad vs the 8 credits they award US ABET degrees. NCEES evaluation of my degree says that it is equivalent to an ABET degree (which it is already ABET accredited but NH requires all foreign degrees evaluated regardless so had to do it)

2. Masters degree (I have a US ABET masters degree)

3. PhD (is this awarded a year?)


----------



## bmc846 (Apr 20, 2012)

_Check out this webpage __http://www.ilga.gov/commission/jcar/admincode/068/068014800001700R.html_

After reading this I decided to take the SE exam in Illinois with all their extra rules just to avoid all the issues that may pop up. A CA SE may be the best for applying by comity.


----------



## dussbucs (Apr 24, 2012)

I took and passed the SE Vertical in PA last October. I recently took the SE Lateral here in PA this month. However, PA does not currently recognize SE's.

I read through your link above and did not see any verbiage requiring an applicant to take the SE exams in IL. I was under the impression that the new 16-hour Structural Exam offered by NCEES since April, 2011 was uniform across all states. So does location of taking the exams really matter?

I'm hoping to get licensed in IL for future career opportunities.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.idfpr.com/profs/info/SE.asp here is the main structure page and not just the endorsement page


----------

